
Ask HN: Good ERP System for Growing Hardware Startup? - Smaointe
Outgrowing our Excel based workflow for managing tasks such as stock management, manufacturing monitoring and order fulfilment. Any recommendations for a lightweight ERP system aimed at small hardware startups that manufacture in house?
======
dazmiller
There are two that i like.

Odoo (once openerp) has a lot of modules for all kinds of
hardware/manufacturing/ stock management etc. Overall not a bad system.

[https://www.odoo.com/](https://www.odoo.com/)

ERPNext is the other one, with a cool mobile app as well, so easy to manage on
the road. Its pretty light weight and easy to extend if needed.

[https://erpnext.com/](https://erpnext.com/)

